# BCM43XX and Kernel 2.6.17

## posthuman_5

Hi, I upgraded to Gentoo Sources 2.6.17 last night, but I cant get the bcm43xx module to work...here is my wireless chipset:

```

02:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
```

Here is my dmesg: 

```

bcm43xx: Chip ID 0x4306, rev 0x2

bcm43xx: Number of cores: 6

bcm43xx: Core 0: ID 0x800, rev 0x2, vendor 0x4243, enabled

bcm43xx: Core 1: ID 0x812, rev 0x4, vendor 0x4243, disabled

bcm43xx: Core 2: ID 0x80d, rev 0x1, vendor 0x4243, enabled

bcm43xx: Core 3: ID 0x807, rev 0x1, vendor 0x4243, disabled

bcm43xx: Core 4: ID 0x804, rev 0x7, vendor 0x4243, enabled

bcm43xx: Core 5: ID 0x812, rev 0x4, vendor 0x4243, disabled

bcm43xx: Ignoring additional 802.11 core.

bcm43xx: PHY connected

bcm43xx: Detected PHY: Version: 1, Type 2, Revision 1

bcm43xx: Detected Radio: ID: 2205017f (Manuf: 17f Ver: 2050 Rev: 2)

bcm43xx: Radio turned off

bcm43xx: Radio turned off

```

I am connected now with my ethernet card(wich now is 2.6.17 seems to be eth1 in 2.6.16 used to be eth0 ), I  do a ls /dev | grep eth and I only see eth2 wich is strange cause I run iwconfig and get this:

```
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth1      no wireless extensions.

eth0      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:off/any  Nickname:"Broadcom 4306"

          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Invalid   Bit Rate=1 Mb/s

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

I run iwlist eth0 scan and get this:

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning : No such device

And Im guessing I get this due to the fact that only eth2 is seen in /dev :S

I ran bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware bcmwl5.sys (like i used to do back in ubuntu) and It didnt work :S what am I doing wrong  here?

----------

## dsd

network devices do not appear in /dev

softmac-based device drivers require the interface to be up before scanning or doing anything really:

ifconfig eth2 up

----------

## posthuman_5

Got this error when I ran the command you gave me:

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

----------

## RedHand

I get the same

----------

## widan

 *posthuman_5 wrote:*   

> Got this error when I ran the command you gave me:
> 
> ```
> SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
> ```
> ...

 

Because you have no interface called eth2. In your case, it's "ifconfig eth0 up" (since your card is at eth0 from your iwconfig output).

----------

## posthuman_5

localhost dev # ls | grep eth

eth2

localhost dev # ifconfig eth0 up

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Protocol error

localhost dev # ifconfig eth2 up

eth2: unknown interface: No such device

 :Sad: 

----------

## dsd

whatever you are seeing there is not a network interface

do as widan suggested, it is simply a case of bringing the wireless interface up, and your wireless interface is clearly eth0 (as visible in the iwconfig output)

----------

## RedHand

On my computer, wifi is eth1 (witch bcm43xx driver) and i get

```
SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
```

when doing 

```
ifconfig eth1 up
```

EDIT:

Now it's very weird. I though it was problem with firmware so I wanted to extract different fw.

```
bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /home/bak/ACER/64/80211g/bcmwl5.inf /usr/firmware/

Sorry, the input file is either wrong or not supported by bcm43xx-fwcutter.

I can't find the MD5sum d41d8cd98f00b204e9800998ecf8427e :(

```

sh*t happens. But when I wanted to extract previous fw

```
bcm43xx-fwcutter -w wl_apsta.o /usr/firmware/

Sorry, the input file is either wrong or not supported by bcm43xx-fwcutter.

I can't find the MD5sum d41d8cd98f00b204e9800998ecf8427e :(

```

 Same problem. :/

----------

## posthuman_5

I did do what widan suggested, and the output of it is:

localhost firmware # ifconfig eth0 up

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Protocol error

Here is my dmesg:

bcm43xx: Chip ID 0x4306, rev 0x2

bcm43xx: Number of cores: 6

bcm43xx: Core 0: ID 0x800, rev 0x2, vendor 0x4243, enabled

bcm43xx: Core 1: ID 0x812, rev 0x4, vendor 0x4243, enabled

bcm43xx: Core 2: ID 0x80d, rev 0x1, vendor 0x4243, enabled

bcm43xx: Core 3: ID 0x807, rev 0x1, vendor 0x4243, disabled

bcm43xx: Core 4: ID 0x804, rev 0x7, vendor 0x4243, enabled

bcm43xx: Core 5: ID 0x812, rev 0x4, vendor 0x4243, disabled

bcm43xx: Ignoring additional 802.11 core.

bcm43xx: PHY connected

bcm43xx: Detected PHY: Version: 1, Type 2, Revision 1

bcm43xx: Detected Radio: ID: 2205017f (Manuf: 17f Ver: 2050 Rev: 2)

bcm43xx: Radio turned off

bcm43xx: Radio turned off

----------

## Dreoth

 *RedHand wrote:*   

> On my computer, wifi is eth1 (witch bcm43xx driver) and i get
> 
> ```
> SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
> ```
> ...

 

You want the bcmwl5.sys file, not the inf.

----------

## RedHand

```
bcm43xx-fwcutter -w bcmwl5.sys /usr/firmware/

Sorry, the input file is either wrong or not supported by bcm43xx-fwcutter.

I can't find the MD5sum d41d8cd98f00b204e9800998ecf8427e :(

```

----------

## posthuman_5

try redownloading the bcmw5.sys file again, the one u got has the wrong md5sum

----------

## RedHand

I downloaded it again and again (diffrent places) and i got teh same  :Sad:  wifi with ndiswrapper works. I think I just stay with it for now...  :Sad: 

----------

## hook

Same problem here.

Oh, well ...I'll just have to bare with ndiswrapper for a while more, I guess  :Razz: 

----------

## jasperbg

the -w goes before the output dir, not the file you want to extract. you are trying to extract a directory onto a file...

----------

## Django

Hi all,

I'm getting similar problems on my bcm4306 wireless nic. It was working fine with ndiswrapper, but since trying the bcm43xx module it's refusing to associate at all.

My dmesg output from loading the module is:

```
bcm43xx: Chip ID 0x4306, rev 0x3

bcm43xx: Number of cores: 5

bcm43xx: Core 0: ID 0x800, rev 0x4, vendor 0x4243, enabled

bcm43xx: Core 1: ID 0x812, rev 0x5, vendor 0x4243, disabled

bcm43xx: Core 2: ID 0x80d, rev 0x2, vendor 0x4243, enabled

bcm43xx: Core 3: ID 0x807, rev 0x2, vendor 0x4243, disabled

bcm43xx: Core 4: ID 0x804, rev 0x9, vendor 0x4243, enabled

bcm43xx: PHY connected

bcm43xx: Detected PHY: Version: 2, Type 2, Revision 2

bcm43xx: Detected Radio: ID: 2205017f (Manuf: 17f Ver: 2050 Rev: 2)

bcm43xx: Radio turned off

bcm43xx: Radio turned off

bcm43xx: PHY connected

bcm43xx: Radio turned on

bcm43xx: Chip initialized

bcm43xx: PIO initialized

bcm43xx: 80211 cores initialized

bcm43xx: Keys cleared

bcm43xx: set security called

bcm43xx:    .level = 0

bcm43xx:    .enabled = 0

bcm43xx:    .encrypt = 0

bcm43xx: set security called

bcm43xx:    .active_key = 0

bcm43xx:    .level = 1

bcm43xx:    .enabled = 1

bcm43xx:    .encrypt = 1

bcm43xx: set security called

bcm43xx:    .level = 1

bcm43xx:    .enabled = 1

bcm43xx:    .encrypt = 1
```

I run a simple script to associate, with the 'ifconfig eth1 up' instruction and I get the following iwconfig output:

```
eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:"myap"  Nickname:"myap"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.484 GHz  Access Point: Invalid

          Bit Rate=11 Mb/s   Tx-Power=19 dBm

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XX   Security mode:open

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

Any help would be appreciated!

----------

## vandalman

 *Django wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I run a simple script to associate, with the 'ifconfig eth1 up' instruction and I get the following iwconfig output:

 

What is the simple script?

----------

## Django

 *vandalman wrote:*   

>  *Django wrote:*   
> 
> I run a simple script to associate, with the 'ifconfig eth1 up' instruction and I get the following iwconfig output: 
> 
> What is the simple script?

 

```
cat /sbin/eth1.myap

#!/bin/bash

ifconfig eth1 up

iwconfig eth1 essid "myap" enc XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX mode managed

dhcpcd eth1
```

I know it's not the gentoo way, but I have a couple of wireless lans I switch through on an on-demand basis and this beats editing conf.d/wireless  :Wink: 

It's a modification of the same script I used with the ndiswrapper driver, and I added the 'ifconfig eth1' to allow for the reticence of bcm43xx to take parameters with the interface down...

----------

